# Vivarium Custom Built For Iguana



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

*Hi i would like a 4ft by 3ft 2ft vivarium building please. *
*i have a male iguana he is bout half a foot long and i am looking forward to buy another green iguana to breed ad become friendly.*
*i am only 13years old.*​ 
*i have £60 to spend could any1 help me out please as will sell iguanas quite cheap when i get some.*

* OK SO I WONT BREED THEM FROM WHAT I HAVE GATHERED SORRY FOR ANY INCONVINENCE .!! *​


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

please dont breed them . too many unwanted igs out there already.


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

*Iggy Viv Plans Needed ERGENTLEYY******

*plz help needed for iggy*


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

are you in birmingham? are you going to the west midlands show. cant promise but i maybe able to help
www.vivbuilder.webs.com


----------

